# Abenomics and Inflation



## Fish Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello All!

I am curious what the expat crowd thinks of Abenomics and even more curious if you guys have been listening to what a few hedge fund managers back in the US are saying.

Chiefly among them, Kyle Bass, manager of Hayman Capital who thinks that the BOJ will probably lose control of interest rates and that the target of two percent inflation will spiral out of control resulting in exchange rates of plus ¥250 to 1 USD.

Mr Bass doesn't put an exact time frame on when this will happen or even claim that it is eminent; however, he makes a very convincing case.

He has a number of lectures online that I found very interesting.

I read through a number of Japanese newspapers (English versions) the past couple of weekends and have seen much discussion about possible unintended consequences Abenomics.

Would love to hear some opinions from the expat crowd on this!

I'll post a few links if there is interest...

PS

There are plenty of financial analysts and hedge fund managers who disagree with Mr Bass.

Not trying to come in here and fear monger, just interested if this is even a topic of discussion in Japan.


----------

